# Better S-Penders are better!



## Metals406 (Oct 12, 2011)

So, when I was looking at a falling job in ID, I was getting mah waterfowl in an aligned position. I ordered a few things I would need, including Better S-Penders.

I ordered the Y-Back Black with brass snaps (they clip onto your belt loops), and shoulder pad , as I'm not a fan of bachelor buttons. So I place an online order, but after a few weeks, nothing in the mail. I see the money had been withdrawn from my account -- yet nothing delivered?

I went to the website, and see that they have a cell number to call, and I called Nick. I asked what had happened, and he had no idea I had even made an order. He told me they had some computer problems, and asked me what I had ordered, and said he would get them in the mail.

So, about a week goes by, and I get a box. I open it up, and find X-Back suspenders. . . DOAH! So I email them with my order number, and explain that I had wanted the Y-Back. I don't get an email back for about 4-5 days, so I call Nick again.

I tell him my name and order number, and he says "Oh yeah, they're on their way, and should be there in a day or two." He apologizes for the inconvenience, and hoped I would enjoy the product. I then tell him that the miscommunication could have very well been mine (our first phone call was a bit rushed), and that I would be happy to mail the X-Back's to him.

So he says, "Nope, you keep'em too, and give them to a buddy -- or whatever you want." I told him I didn't mind, and that I know it could have been me, and not him -- but he says he's also been known to make mistakes.

I was pretty blown away by their customer service. Yes, it took me a good long while to get some Better S-Penders -- but shtuff happens -- and getting upset over little things never helps anyone involved. I got the Y-Back's in the mail today, and I am tickled pink (not that there was something wrong quality wise with the X-Back's).

I can say that their product is really well made. I love the fit and finish, and you can see the quality of construction. The brass snaps are a breeze to snap into a belt loop, and there's nothing to dig into my hip bones. They're a far better idea then the grandpa style that clamp to your pants, and always want to spring open.

I'd recommend these guys, and their product!


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 12, 2011)

I hear ya on the bachelor buttons, I ruined about 10 of em trying to pound them together with a hammer before I learned that a pair of channel locks worked waaay better

were you afeared of looking like somebody's pep pep hustlin around in X backs?


----------



## gulity1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hear there I ahve the buttons on my wild ass pants with the better s penders love cant say enough good stuff the most comfortable pair of pants I have ever worked in. well made and fit well get lots of questions where they can be bought etc. Just tell them baileys online Not many people think that stuff like this can or is comfortable but it is


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 12, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I hear ya on the bachelor buttons, I ruined about 10 of em trying to pound them together with a hammer before I learned that a pair of channel locks worked waaay better
> 
> were you afeared of looking like somebody's pep pep hustlin around in X backs?


 
Naw, I just wanted to try the Y-Back's. . . Done the X-Back thing bunches.



gulity1 said:


> Hear there I ahve the buttons on my wild ass pants with the better s penders love cant say enough good stuff the most comfortable pair of pants I have ever worked in. well made and fit well get lots of questions where they can be bought etc. Just tell them baileys online Not many people think that stuff like this can or is comfortable but it is


 
To each their own. . . Feels weird wearing these suspenders without 40 pounds of tools on my waist though.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Oct 12, 2011)

Are we to assume that you ordered from Baileys? Good customer service goes a loooong way. I wish other companies could get back to that mindset these days.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm glad you had a good experience! Mine didn't go so well, the leather at the X failed after a few months. I like wider elastic but that's just me.


----------



## slowp (Oct 12, 2011)

My chaps were creeping downward today. I think I shall button them into the suspenders.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I'm glad you had a good experience! Mine didn't go so well, the leather at the X failed after a few months. I like wider elastic but that's just me.


 
Really? Did you contact them to let them know about the failure? I bet they'd want to know. . . I'd want to know anyway if I were making them.

As far as skinny, yeah they're smaller than I'm used to as well. . . I'm gonna give them a run for their money.

What do you wear now?

BTW, did ya get your package?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2011)

slowp said:


> My chaps were creeping downward today. I think I shall button them into the suspenders.


 
My chaps do that too. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought 2 pairs of y backs with brass snaps.
Customer service is awesome but the leather threads are very poor.
The seams are very loose and I can pull apart the leather and threads very easily with my fingers.
I called them and they sent me a new pair of front buckles and snaps.
After inspecting the new buckles, they all have the same problem so I just sent what I received back to them and kept the originals.
The materials are great so when the thread totally falls apart, I will just sew them back myself.
They need to learn a better method to terminate their thread line.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 13, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> My chaps do that too. :msp_sneaky:


 
Try a pair of clip-on suspenders for your chaps. No more unsightly chap droop.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 13, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Try a pair of clip-on suspenders for your chaps. No more unsightly chap droop.


 
Hahaha. I wear suspenders to hold up my pants. I've got suspenders attached to my wedge belt. If I put them on my chaps too, I may not be able to move anymore.  But I guess that may be better than that "unsightly chap droop". 

Andy


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2011)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. I wear suspenders to hold up my pants. I've got suspenders attached to my wedge belt. If I put them on my chaps too, I may not be able to move anymore.  But I guess that may be better than that "unsightly chap droop".
> 
> Andy


 
Andy, if you wear three sets all at once, you better by God post a picture!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I bought 2 pairs of y backs with brass snaps.
> Customer service is awesome but the leather threads are very poor.
> The seams are very loose and I can pull apart the leather and threads very easily with my fingers.
> I called them and they sent me a new pair of front buckles and snaps.
> ...


 
Interesting. . . To be honest, I eyeballed the stitching when I got the first pair. It didn't look too hell-for-stout, but I was gonna give it a shot.

If stuff starts coming apart, I'll take it to a saddle-maker buddy and have him double or triple stitch it.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 13, 2011)

Those Better S-penders do look like a well made product.

I've just got a pair of old Labonville black elastic X back with bachelor buttons. Also using the insert chaps. I never liked the buckle on chaps.

Going to thin and trim some oaks and juniper tomorrow for a semi-hippie minded place. We'll see how that goes.

They have a group of pines (ponderosa and pinon) that need to be thinned. Big time. I said trimmed and they smiled. As soon as I uttered thinned they frowned and turned white and you could hear that wind whistlin' down the mountains.


----------



## slowp (Oct 13, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Going to thin and trim some oaks and juniper tomorrow for a semi-hippie minded place. We'll see how that goes.
> 
> They have a group of pines (ponderosa and pinon) that need to be thinned. Big time. I said trimmed and they smiled. As soon as I uttered thinned they frowned and turned white and you could hear that wind whistlin' down the mountains.



The friend that I'm helping is a people person and an excellent saleswoman. She uses the carrots in the vegetable garden example to persuade folks to thin. 

Carrots, when you seed them in come in too thick. If you want to get carrots big enough to eat, you have to pull up the other carrots and space the remaining ones so they have room to grow. If you just leave them, you get little, gnarled, hard to deal with carrots.

That's an easy way to explain what you are going to do. You'd think, with the fires that you guys had, they'd want a thinning done.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 13, 2011)

slowp said:


> The friend that I'm helping is a people person and an excellent saleswoman. She uses the carrots in the vegetable garden example to persuade folks to thin.
> 
> Carrots, when you seed them in come in too thick. If you want to get carrots big enough to eat, you have to pull up the other carrots and space the remaining ones so they have room to grow. If you just leave them, you get little, gnarled, hard to deal with carrots.
> 
> That's an easy way to explain what you are going to do. You'd think, with the fires that you guys had, they'd want a thinning done.


 
Well said.

I think I've got the director of the place part-way convinced on thinning the pines. (The juniper and oak she has no problems with.) Gonna have to do a walk-through with her today for the pines. Take some flagging and flag the ones to remove. Some people just need help visualizing a thin is all. And others, well, some just can't be helped 

I put out flyers all day yesterday in three towns. I'm hoping to get more work up in the higher elevations of the mountains - 6,000' + There is a lot of ponderosa there, some southwestern white pine, oak, bigtooth maple, some aspen. They say there is no viable population of Douglas-fir, but I bet there's a few sneaky ones on north slopes.

Slowp, thought you would find this interesting - there is a specific soil series called Loghouse, and Ponderosa love that soil. Site index for Ponderosa on that soil is 77' at 50 years. Way better than I thought it would be. Water erosion hazards and equipment hazards are rated moderate, as well as seedling mortality.

Saturday, should get to see the largest Ponderosa Pine in TX. Hope to get a picture.


----------

